# keylogger for iphone no jailbreak??



## onwatch

I want to know if there is a key logger for iphone 4 no jailbreak. My bf has strayed in the past and his work phone is an iphone. He got rid of his personal phone since the last time I caught him. He used to have 2 phones. I have a hard time with this as his work is the only place they do the syncing of the iphones. The icloud account is set up under company name so I can't get access to that either. Is there anyway I can still hook his phone up to my PC and see sms texts he deleted on it? Or even install some kind of keylogger without having to jailbreak the phone Please help! I really think something is still going on but have no proof.


----------



## LetDownNTX

onwatch said:


> I want to know if there is a key logger for iphone 4 no jailbreak. My bf has strayed in the past and his work phone is an iphone. He got rid of his personal phone since the last time I caught him. He used to have 2 phones. I have a hard time with this as his work is the only place they do the syncing of the iphones. The icloud account is set up under company name so I can't get access to that either. Is there anyway I can still hook his phone up to my PC and see sms texts he deleted on it? Or even install some kind of keylogger without having to jailbreak the phone Please help! I really think something is still going on but have no proof.


I dont have an answer but Im in the same situation with my WH. His work phone is his only phone and I dont have any access to who he talks to or texts. It sucks, when you have run out of ways to snoop!


----------



## onwatch

Your telling me! It makes it much easier for him.  The have to come up with something eventually.


----------



## Acoa

You can set up another apple device (iPhone or iPad) on his work account. I set up my work stuff on my wife's phone so she can see my calendar. If she wants, she can turn on my email too. 

The only trick is you need the account settings and his network password(different than the password to unlock the phone, but probably the same as the login for his laptop). If you have access to his phone just copy the settings for that account. Hopefully you have, or can get his network password. Most companies have a policy that you need to change the password every 90 days or so. So, you will need to pay attention for password changes.


----------



## KanDo

You can intermittantly back it up to intues by a direct connection and view the backed up text messages. You would have to have the phone and password


----------



## henson

It is impossible to install any keylogger software on an iPhone without jailbreak it. You can choose to read his messages while he is having shower, but if he deletes the messages, you will not be able to know it.
So you can try some safe keylogger after jailbreak the phone.
Keylogger for iPhone


----------



## onwatch

Acoa said:


> You can set up another apple device (iPhone or iPad) on his work account. I set up my work stuff on my wife's phone so she can see my calendar. If she wants, she can turn on my email too.
> 
> The only trick is you need the account settings and his network password(different than the password to unlock the phone, but probably the same as the login for his laptop). If you have access to his phone just copy the settings for that account. Hopefully you have, or can get his network password. Most companies have a policy that you need to change the password every 90 days or so. So, you will need to pay attention for password changes.


There is no way I can get the password for his work account. He doesn't even have it. If I did have it that would make it very simple as the icloud account is registered under his works main email account.


----------



## onwatch

KanDo said:


> You can intermittantly back it up to intues by a direct connection and view the backed up text messages. You would have to have the phone and password


I tried logging into his phone through itunes but it wouldn't allow without password, additionally I didn't want it to auto sync and delete all the apps and add apps to his phone. I also tried to view the files as I read something that gave a step by step way to veiw the files by immediately shutting down itunes, but lost the post and can't find it so I only got so far. For some reason it only shows his pictures which isn't a concern to me only the deleted texts. Is there a way of backing up his iphone without it auto syncing and I don't know what password it is asking for. Thanks! I will also take a look at your situation and comment.


----------



## onwatch

henson said:


> It is impossible to install any keylogger software on an iPhone without jailbreak it. You can choose to read his messages while he is having shower, but if he deletes the messages, you will not be able to know it.
> So you can try some safe keylogger after jailbreak the phone.
> How to explain to my wife who is not trust me? in Relationships Questions, Problems, Thoughts, and Comments Forum


Can't chance jailbreaking his work phone. He would get in trouble at work if they found out it was jailbroken and in turn he would know it was me. :slap::slap::slap:Thank you for your suggestion tho!


----------



## naga75

you can back his phone up to your own laptop/computer and then you can use a hex editor to retrieve deleted texts.
it is very tedious sifting through the code, it gets easier as you figure it out, but you can recover ALL texts that have been deleted.
thats how my WW and her POSOM got popped by her "clueless" husband (me).
winning.
BUT, you cannot do it without access to the phones backup file.

this is one that would work in your instance, it think, that is MUCH less tedious than a hex editor. if you can gain access to his phone:
iPhone SMS Recovery - Recover Deleted Texts from iPhone 5/4S/4/3GS


----------



## onwatch

naga75 said:


> you can back his phone up to your own laptop/computer and then you can use a hex editor to retrieve deleted texts.
> it is very tedious sifting through the code, it gets easier as you figure it out, but you can recover ALL texts that have been deleted.
> thats how my WW and her POSOM got popped by her "clueless" husband (me).
> winning.
> BUT, you cannot do it without access to the phones backup file.
> 
> this is one that would work in your instance, it think, that is MUCH less tedious than a hex editor. if you can gain access to his phone:
> iPhone SMS Recovery - Recover Deleted Texts from iPhone 5/4S/4/3GS[/QUOT
> 
> So Do I need to back up his iphone first? How can I back up his iphone if it is his work account? Is this possible? Will it not auto sync with itunes? I just want to make sure there is no way of him detecting me doing all this. Also, when I hooked his phone up and it went to itunes it asked for some kind of password and his phone wouldn't even go into my itunes. I want to make sure that he doesn't loose any files or no files are added to his iphone. thank you for this information. I loaded the program, just need answers to these questions before I can do it. Thanks!!


----------



## naga75

With the tool i linked you, you shouldnt nee to back up the phone. 
But i think likely it will only recover messages deleted since the last backup (im not sure, ive never used it). 
You dont have to be in itunes, just close it out and follow directions in the link i posted. The program (if i read it correctly) is self-contained and it runs from windows. 
There is nothing that gets added or deleted from the phone.
The only time you need access to the backup is to use a hex editor to retrieve deleted messages. 
Like i said that method is tedious but it is VERY thorough. As in you get every message, emails, etc sent from the phone since last backup. It will also retrieve messages from third party apps like text free and kik and all the other apps cheaters use. The one i linked will only recover sms from the iphone message app itself, as far as i can tell. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75

Btw, since you arent married, an i assume you have no children, and he has "strayed in the past", i suggest that if you DO find proof, you hit the bricks and dump him. 
Speaking as a (thankfully FORMER) cheater, he WILL do it again and again a long as you let him. 
It took my wife having a 2 year long affair, falling in love with another man (no matter how phony the reality of that was), and crushing my supposed heart of atone into little bitty pieces for me to finally wise up and be a good man and husband. 
You dont want to be where we have been and are trying so hard to escape. i promise you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## henson

onwatch said:


> Can't chance jailbreaking his work phone. He would get in trouble at work if they found out it was jailbroken and in turn he would know it was me. :slap::slap::slap:Thank you for your suggestion tho!


So it is his work phone, right? How do you think he will cheat on you with his work phone? Maybe you can consider to put a keylogger on your home computer.


----------



## onwatch

henson said:


> So it is his work phone, right? How do you think he will cheat on you with his work phone? Maybe you can consider to put a keylogger on your home computer.


Yes it is his work phone. He never uses the home computer. Ever. He hasn't cheated on me that I know of in the past. But I caught him talking to another woman behind my back and found out he had went to see her behind my back also. I caught it when it first started happening. This woman and he were long time friends before he met me and he had been interested in her before he met me. He told me he was thinking of dating her before. When we were first seeing eachother she told me that they kissed. We have been together 2 years now. He was talking to her behind my back about a year ago and since then she moved to the town that he works. She works at a gas station, it is a cheaper one then the other 2 stations there but he frequents it several times a week dispite me feeling that he is disrespecting me by going there and chancing running into her. She also is friends with some of his friends. There are 2 tim hortons located the exact same distance from his work and he still goes to the one that she is at all the time as she hangs out there daily. I feel that if he were serious about our relationship he would respect my feeling uncomfortable about him putting himself in situations where he runs into her. He says that he doesn't talk to her when he sees her. I really dont' beleive it as he has lied so much in the past. I want to see if he has been talking to her still. If the were talking it would be through texting.


----------



## onwatch

naga75 said:


> Btw, since you arent married, an i assume you have no children, and he has "strayed in the past", i suggest that if you DO find proof, you hit the bricks and dump him.
> Speaking as a (thankfully FORMER) cheater, he WILL do it again and again a long as you let him.
> It took my wife having a 2 year long affair, falling in love with another man (no matter how phony the reality of that was), and crushing my supposed heart of atone into little bitty pieces for me to finally wise up and be a good man and husband.
> You dont want to be where we have been and are trying so hard to escape. i promise you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please read my last reply. And no we do not have children together. Although I have 4 of my own that have grown very attached to him. I love him deeply and I think that I can prove my mind wrong I can finally lay all of his past lies to rest and stop worrying about it.


----------



## naga75

if you can prove yourself wrong, yes that is a GOOD thing. and it will help ease your mind.
keep this in mind, though...
many time when you go looking for something, you find what you DONT want to find. so you may prepare yourself (as much as you can, anyway) for that.
speaking from experience.


----------



## Copingwithit

Be mindful this is a COMPANY PHONE. If you do something and his company finds out, he could get in trouble, fired or be accused of doing something to interrupt their network service AKA Hacking /Computer Trespass.

If they ( meaning the company ) discover it was you that did something wrong, they can pursue criminal charges and damages. 

I've been hovering around on the forums reading to understand some of my own personal issues and I just feel compelled to point out the legalities when people want to snoop around. 

I completely and *TOTALLY UNDERSTAND* I just don't want to see anyone who is hurting already get hurt again.


----------



## steve_m

Do you know his iTunes password?
Does he use iCloud?

My GF changed all of her passwords; phone, email, etc... but she forget to change her iTunes password. So if I go to

www.icloud.com

then click on the sign in, it will ask me for apple ID and password. I enter both and then I am able to track her phone and thus her. I can even wipe out her phone.....I think it's in case your phone gets stolen.

I'm not an apple user or have an iPhone so I can't tell you how she set it up. Hope this can help you or someone else.


----------



## onwatch

I already tried that, I don't have password for icloud, he doesn't even have it, his work has the icloud account for all the phones.


----------



## Afra

I know that ikeymonitor is the first keylogger for iPhone. However, you must jailbreak the target phone to install it.


----------



## wodenwilkes

Sorry to tell that all cell keylogging apps out there need the phone to be jailbreaken in order to install.


----------



## hawk81

Hi,

Sorry to bother everyone, but I am having a similar issue regarding a potentially cheating wife and was hoping you could help me with the info you posted earlier about how to retrieve deleted messages on kik, sms, etc. I have an icloud account set up, but am unsure how to access any of this info if possible. The phone is not jailbroken, but I can back up the phone remotely using icloud. Let me know if you have any advice on how to retrieve these deleted messages. It's greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## anchorwatch

hawk81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother everyone, but I am having a similar issue regarding a potentially cheating wife and was hoping you could help me with the info you posted earlier about how to retrieve deleted messages on kik, sms, etc. I have an icloud account set up, but am unsure how to access any of this info if possible. The phone is not jailbroken, but I can back up the phone remotely using icloud. Let me know if you have any advice on how to retrieve these deleted messages. It's greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Look through then ask on this thread...
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/50563-anyone-interested-evidence-gathering-thread.html


----------



## ladybird

You can get into big trouble installing any type of spyware on work devices, because you (him) don't actually own them, the company he works for does! 

Why not starting out with a VAR in his car, see if you can get anywhere with that.


----------



## Magci

I am now having marriage issues too, what can I do? 
You guys said that it is not a good way to spy on the one, but how can I get the evidence, how to debate with him?


----------



## alexcooperman

Im in the same situation, a few days ago, i have some keyloggers to try, the award keylogger for iphone works for me, but it needs jailbreak.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Zombie thread,

But Dr. Fone/ wondershare and TeenSafe are two ways to get into an iPhone without jail breaking. However you need to know the associated iCloud account and password.

More detailed explanations can be found here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy

Also keep in mind that hacking his work phone/account is a felony, so if you do it and the company finds out, you could both be in serious trouble.


----------



## LonelyinLove

If this is a company provided iPhone, you had better not touch it.

You have zero rights to add, read, review, delete anything from a work unit, and could be held legally liable if you mess with it.

This is from 2012???

How did this resurrect?


----------

